# Jual-Beli-Lelang > G.O & Keeping Contest Koi >  KC LBFF KOHAKU "The Last of The Mohicans"

## LDJ

Lebak Bulus Fish Farm (LBFF) setelah sukses menyelenggarakan Keeping Contest Kohaku LBFF terdahulu. KC ini juga beberapa anakannya berprestasi di kontes, dengan 2 anakannya menjadi RGC di show yang berbeda maka LBFF mengadakan Keeping Contest Kohaku “THE LAST OF THE MOHICANS” LBFF dengan deskripsi sebagai berikut.

BENTUK KEGIATAN
Pada dasarnya kegiatan ini akan mempertandingkan kemampuan memelihara Koi. Koi yang akan dipelihara disediakan penyelenggara dengan pertimbangan kesamaan kualitas, karakter, umur dan ukuran relatif. Partisipan bebas menentukan keeping technique (feeding regime, jenis atau merek pakan, dan lainnya) selama proses kegiatan berlangsung.

WAKTU KEGIATAN
Kegiatan akan berlangsung selama 7-8 bulan, sejak acara lelang ini berakhir sampai 13th KOI’S FESTIVAL 2020.

PARTICIPANT KOI
Penyelenggara menyediakan 33 ekor Tosai Kohaku kelahiran Maret 2019 dengan indukan kohaku matsue 85 BU. Pilihan pertama 20 ekor ikan sudah laku terjual pada saat acara MEET & GREET KOI’S tanggal 5 Oktober kemarin. Ikan yang akan dilelang di forum kali ini adalah 13 ekor yang belum terjual di acara tersebut.







HARGA PEROLEHAN & TATA CARA PEMBAYARAN
Harga 1 (satu) ekor ditetapkan secara Lelang dengan start awal sangat terjangkau 
Rp. 800.000,- dengan kelipatan bid sebesar Rp. 100.000.

ATURAN LELANG
Waktu Lelang dimulai sejak thread ini muncul ( Waktu Server KOI's ) dan berakhir pada tanggal 11 Oktober 2019 pukul 21.05 waktu Server KOI's.
Dalam kurun waktu 21:00-21:05 ada yang ngebid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 5 menit dari 21:05, dan berlaku untuk seterusnya.
Contoh: 21.00-21.05 ada yg bid lelang, maka waktu untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 21.10, apabila ada yang bid lagi pada waktu 21.06-21.10, maka waktu lelang diperpanjang menjadi 20.15, dst.

CARA PEMILIHAN IKAN (BID LELANG)
Mohon untuk Nge-BID ikan dengan format sebagai berikut #bid kode-ikan=nominal
Contoh: #bid 999=5000 maka otomatis akan direkap oleh system sebagai Nge-BID ikan no 999 dengan angka Rp 5.000.000,- (Hilangkan 3 angka NOL terakhir)

Koi yang dimenangkan sudah harus dilunasi selambat - lambatnya 3 hari sejak lelang ini berakhir
Jika tidak ada konfirmasi dari participant yg menang lelang dalam waktu tersebut diatas, maka panitia BERHAK untuk menawarkan ikan tersebut ke bidder ke 2.

Pembayaran dilakukan ke rekening
BCA Cabang Alam Sutera
A/C No. 6041 681 681
A/N CV KOIS

PENGAMBILAN / PENGIRIMAN IKAN
Posisi ikan ada di Cibitung, biaya pengiriman ditanggung pemenang lelang.
Pengiriman ikan dapat dibantu oleh Penyelenggara (PIC akan diinformasikan kemudian)

PENJURIAN
Waktu: Penjurian akan dilakukan dengan foto dan video yang diupload ke forum ini selambat-lambatnya 2 minggu sebelum dimulainya 13th KOI’S Festival 2020. Ikan peserta yang masuk akan dinilai oleh team JURI KOI’S JUDGES (3 juri).

TATA CARA PENJURIAN
Kriteria Penjurian berdasarkan ketentuan baku ( Overall Beauty Keeping Contest).
Juri akan memilih juara 1,2,3,4,5
Juara 1,2,3 WAJIB mengikutsertakan ikannya dalam 13th KOI’S FESTIVAL 2020 (free entry)
Apabila tidak entry dengan alasan apapun, maka pemenang dinyatakan gugur dan hadiah akan diberikan ke juara di bawahnya.

HADIAH
Juara akan mendapatkan :

1.	JUARA 1 (GRAND CHAMPION) : 10% dari nilai total penjualan 
2.	JUARA 2 (RESERVE GRAND CHAMPION) : 6% dari nilai total penjualan 
3.	JUARA 3 : 4% dari nilai total penjualan
4.	JUARA 4 : cadangan 
5.	JUARA 5 : cadangan

LAIN-LAIN
Hal lain yang belum diatur dalam Rule of The Game akan diputuskan sesuai kelaziman dan adalah hak penyelenggara untuk memutuskannya.

----------


## LDJ

ini adalah rangkuman foto ikan yang dilelang di forum

----------


## LDJ

terlampir ini adalah ikan KC yang sudah laku terjual di acara MEET & GREET KOI'S Sabtu kemarin

----------


## Mevius

Om Leo yang kemarin terjual di Meet n Greet itu KC tersendiri atau di gabung dengan yang ini ya?

----------


## Bayuadhi737

KC yg sama dengan yg sudah laku di Meet and Greet , di gabung Om

----------


## Mevius

Siap. Thanks info nya Om Bayu.

----------


## asik

#bid 25=800

----------


## didimuryanto

#bid 2=800

----------


## Nunuh Doank

#bid 34=800

----------


## asik

Bukti transfee di kirim ke mana yah

----------


## Bayuadhi737

m-Transfer :
BERHASIL
16/10 04:00:06
Ke 6041681681
KOIS CV
Rp. 5,000,000.00
KC LB No1 No35

----------


## Bayuadhi737

m-Transfer :
BERHASIL
16/10 04:00:06
Ke 6041681681
KOIS CV
Rp. 5,000,000.00
KC LB No1 No35

----------


## asik

Waktu
10/10/2019.   21:59:00

Status transaksi
Berhasil

Dari Rekening
Asik Dermawan - 0700099019544 (IDR)

Ke Rekening
BCA - KOIS CV - 6041681681 (IDR)

Jumlah
IDR - 800.000,00

----------


## asik

Ini gimana kelanjutannya yah, ikannya apa sudah bisa di ambil atau gimana....

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Om,
hub saya di WA 0816916947 untuk ngatur pengirimannya.




> Ini gimana kelanjutannya yah, ikannya apa sudah bisa di ambil atau gimana....

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Mau tanya donk panitia kapan kira2 penjuriannya?

----------


## LDJ

Selamat pagi om, maaf terlewat bagi peserta KC LBFF Kohaku

Penjurian akan dilakukan melalui video dan foto. Ikan peserta harap di posting di forum ini selambat-lambatnya 31 Agustus 2020
Ikan yang masuk akan dijuri oleh breedernya langsung

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> Selamat pagi om, maaf terlewat bagi peserta KC LBFF Kohaku
> 
> Penjurian akan dilakukan melalui video dan foto. Ikan peserta harap di posting di forum ini selambat-lambatnya 31 Agustus 2020
> Ikan yang masuk akan dijuri oleh breedernya langsung


Siap om LDJ

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Update 55cm
Update 45 cm

----------


## asik

Foto hari ini 31 Agustus 2020

----------


## asik

Foto hari ini 31 Agustus 2020, size 45 cm

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Mohon maaf, saya membantu om Asik posting Video Kohaku 45 cm :

----------


## asik

Thanks Om....

----------


## LDJ

Juara 1 : Mikaelsebastian
Juara 2 : Frosbitez
Juara 3 : Asik


Selamaatt buat para pemenang !

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> Juara 1 : Mikaelsebastian
> Juara 2 : Frosbitez
> Juara 3 : Asik
> 
> 
> Selamaatt buat para pemenang !


Tq om ...........

----------


## asik

> Juara 1 : Mikaelsebastian
> Juara 2 : Frosbitez
> Juara 3 : Asik
> 
> 
> Selamaatt buat para pemenang !


Mantap, selamat juga pemenang 1 dan 2

Hadiahnya apa nih ... 😂😂😂

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Om Asik,
Mohon info no reknya,... bisa langsung di WA ke saya juga.

----------

